# How long do bands last?



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I shoot flat theraband gold single layer bands. About how long can I expect them to last?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Depends on many factors such as how sharp the cutter is that you cut them with, if the bands are matched to the ammo you're shooting (too small an ammo round means the bands die sooner), if the forks are smooth or rough...

Expect a decent set of TBG bands, non tapered, to last around 1000+ shots.

Tapering the bands reduces life. Check my sig image for the setup I use for can plinking. This setup gets me so many easily enough shots that I don't worry about it!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u SO much


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome - check in the bands/tubes section of the forum for the world's largest repository of information on the subject of using latex as a long-winded method of can recycling.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Consider bulk purchase of material and making your own and your band sets are cheap.


----------

